# Battlefield 3 - Premium: Release-Termin und Preis



## kero81 (30. Mai 2012)

*Battlefield 3 - Premium: Release-Termin und Preis - Playstation-Blog verrät vorschnell konkrete Details*

Es gibt womöglich neue Fakten zu Battlefield 3 - Premium, dem  Rundumsorglos-Paket mit allen bestehenden und kommenden  Download-Inhalten für den Ego-Shooter. Das europäische Playstation-Blog  schaltete vorschnell eine Produktseite frei, die einen Release-Termin am  4. Juni sowie einen Preis von 49,99 Euro offenbarte. Außerdem gibt es  entsprechende Informationen zum nächsten DLC Close Quarters.


Das Playstation-Blog hat aus Versehen mutmaßlich echte Details zu  Battlefield 3 - Premium verraten. Diese umfassen den Euro-Preis sowie  einen konkreten Release-Termin. Demnach wird das All-Inklusive-Paket für  Battlefield 3-Fans mit allen bisher verfügbaren und kommenden DLCs für  49,99 Euro am 4. Juni zum Download bereitstehen. Die Produktseite im  Playstation-Store war kurze Zeit verfügbar, ehe Sony-Verantwortliche den  Fehler bemerkten und das Angebot offline nahmen. Autoren von  joystiq.com haben einen Screenshot aus einem Internet-Browser heraus  erstellt und veröffentlicht, der die Sucherergebnisse mit entsprechenden  Details aus dem Cache heraus anzeigt.
So soll neben Battlefield 3  - Premium auch direkt der nächste DLC Close Quarters am kommenden  Montag verfügbar sein. Der Einzelpreis für das Map-Paket für Fans von  Infanteriegefechten auf engem Raum beträgt demnach 14,99 Euro. Im  Gegensatz zu bisherigen Meldungen zu Battlefield 3 - Premium, die unter  anderem auf Angaben in einem Online-Shop beruhen, ist das  Playstation-Blog ernster zu nehmen. Am 4. Juni ist übrigens auch die  Pressekonferenz von Electronic Arts auf der E3 2012. Wir gehen davon  aus, dass der Publisher an jenem Tag die Katze aus dem Sack lässt und  der Playstation-Store mit dem Battlefield 3-Premium-Angebot zurückkehrt.
Battlefield  3 - Premium enthält neben Back to Karkand (Bestandteil der Limited  Edition, seit Battlefield 3-Release verfügbar), Close Quarters (Juni),  Armored Kill (Herbst) und End Game (Dezember) noch mindestens einen  weiteren DLC. Dieser wird für den März 2013 erwartet und heißt  möglicherweise "Aftermath". Zumindest deuten aktuelle Gerüchte auf den  entsprechenden Titel. Während Back to Karkand, Close Quarters und  Armored Kill unter anderem neue Maps, Fahrzeuge und Waffen bringen, gibt  es zu den verbleibenden Download-Inhalten noch keine Infos.

Quelle: PC-Games

Wie sehen eure Meinungen zu BF3-Premium aus? Must have oder Total Egal?!

Meiner Meinung nach nichts was man unbedingt braucht.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (30. Mai 2012)

Ich war schneller, um ganze 60 Sekunden 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/220148-battlefield-premium-release-am-4-juni-infos.html


----------



## kero81 (30. Mai 2012)

Egal, du hast viel weniger Infos.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. Mai 2012)

Und ratet mal, wer noch schneller war:
Battlefield 3 Premium: Angeblicher Release und Preis des DLC-Komplettpaketes
Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (30. Mai 2012)

Jop, ist ein komplett anderer Inhalt. Dass von dem wir hier schreiben ist erst seit heute bekannt.


----------



## kero81 (30. Mai 2012)

Seit genau einer Stunde.  Ist aber im ganzen eher ein Update. Aber wie steht ihr beide denn BF3 Premium gegenüber?


----------



## Robonator (30. Mai 2012)

Die haben doch n Rad ab... Das ist so lächerlich aber es war doch klar das sie bei CoD hinterher ziehen müssen...
Wie ich schon in nem anderen Thread sagte: Bald erscheint BF3 jährlich und ist immer wieder der selbe Rotz wie der Teil davor  Schon ******** was so in der Spielbranche passiert...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. Mai 2012)

kero81 schrieb:


> Aber wie steht ihr beide denn BF3 Premium gegenüber?


 
Naja, das (reine) Shooter-Genre und ich kommen nur auf LANs miteinander zurecht. Allerdings scheint BF3 Premium einen Add-On-Charakter zu haben der für Spieler lohnend erscheint.
Die Frage ist die Kostenersparnis gegenüber der einzelnen DLCs.


----------



## kero81 (30. Mai 2012)

Rechnen wir mal nach. 

Für 50 Euro soll man 5 DLC´s (Back to Karkand, Close Quarters, Armored Kill, End Game und Aftermath) plus exklusiven Zugang (zwei Wochen vor offiziellem Release) bekommen. Einerseits ist das ja schon was wert. Man kann sich mit den Maps und Waffen vertraut machen. Auf den Maps könnte man nach "taktischen" Möglichkeiten ausschau halten und hat dadurch einen leichten Vorteil vor Non-Premium Usern. Allerdings finde ich sowas nicht sonderlich Fair. Andererseits verhält sich das ganze ja ähnlich wie Beta Tests, bei denen auch nur (Closed Bata) bestimmte Spieler zugang haben. 
Sparen würde man sogar auch noch was mit dem Premium Dienst. Bei einem Stückpreis von 15 Euro pro DLC würde sich bei Einzelerwerb eine Summe von 75 Euro ergeben. Wer B2K schon sein eigen nennen darf ist mit 60 Euro dabei. Hört sich schon alles sehr verlockend an, allerdings wäre EA nicht EA wenn da kein Haken an der Sache wäre. Was meint ihr?

Mögliches Szenario: 
Die Waffen/Maps sind so verbuggt das sie unspielbar sind. Gepatched wird erst nach offiziellem Release. 

Das wärs...


----------



## Robonator (30. Mai 2012)

> Die Waffen/Maps sind so verbuggt das sie unspielbar sind. Gepatched wird erst nach offiziellem Release.


Oder wie bei BC2 kurz vor dem Release des Nachfolgers 

Ich vertrau dem ganzen ultra 1337 premium kack nicht...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. Mai 2012)

Ach, die lassen einfach die Leute vom ME3 Ende die Maps erstellen!


----------



## kero81 (30. Mai 2012)

Ich traue der ganzen Sache auch nicht so Recht. Ich stehe dem ganzen zwar offen gegenüber, jedoch habe ich so meine Bedenken...

Dazu vll. ein kleines Video. Kommt mir sehr vertaut vor. 

EA in a Nutshell - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-LE0ycgkBQ


----------



## Robonator (30. Mai 2012)

Das passt nicht nur zu EA...


----------



## Woiferl94 (30. Mai 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Das passt nicht nur zu EA...



Das stimmt leider


----------



## downgrade (30. Mai 2012)

50€ werde ich da nicht für ausgeben. Habe nicht mehr viel gespielt in letzter Zeit und so kriegen die mich bestimmt nicht zurück. 

Ich hoffe das ich in Zukunft nicht bei jedem map wechsel vom Server geschmissen werde nur weil ich nicht den Premiumpreis gezahlt habe.


----------



## Andrej (30. Mai 2012)

Aber ich besitze schon Back to Karkand.Warum soll ich nochmal dafür zachlen?Wenn dan sollten die für Menschne die das Ding schon haben,den Preis senken.Ich weiß ja nicht ob ich mir das Kaufen soll.Ich gebe sicherlich nicht meine Kontodaten bei Origin ein.


----------



## kero81 (30. Mai 2012)

downgrade schrieb:


> 50€ werde ich da nicht für ausgeben. Habe nicht mehr viel gespielt in letzter Zeit und so kriegen die mich bestimmt nicht zurück.
> 
> Ich hoffe das ich in Zukunft nicht bei jedem map wechsel vom Server geschmissen werde nur weil ich nicht den Premiumpreis gezahlt habe.



Wir werden z.b. seperate Server für die DLC´s machen. Haben auch zwei drei Leute im Clan die kein B2K haben und die wollen wir nicht von unseren Servern ausschliessen.


----------



## butter_milch (30. Mai 2012)

Preislich lohnt es sich sicherlich, wenn man sowieso vor hat alle DLCs zu kaufen, aber man sieht sehr schön wie maßlos überteuert DLCs geworden sind. Aber wir werden die ******** welche uns serviert wird natürlich brav essen... business as usual.


----------



## downgrade (30. Mai 2012)

kero81 schrieb:


> Wir werden z.b. seperate Server für die DLC´s machen. Haben auch zwei drei Leute im Clan die kein B2K haben und die wollen wir nicht von unseren Servern ausschliessen.


 
Wenn das für die nächsten Packs auch so funktioniert das man sie direkt über den Browser abwählen kann ist es ja noch OK. Überteuert sind die Packs trotzdem wenn man nur hin und wieder mal spielt.


----------



## kero81 (30. Mai 2012)

Jo, 15 Euro ist schon viel Geld für ein oaar Maps und neue Waffen.


----------



## Stinkschwein (30. Mai 2012)

weis gatnicht was ihr habt, find ich doch super alle dlcs in einem kaufen zu können!


----------



## razzor1984 (30. Mai 2012)

M.m nach sind die Dlcs viel zu teuer. Ergo wird ein DLC sicher um 15 euro verkauft werden , die GAMER zahln es......
Aber rechnet mal nach das Game BF3 kostete mal 49 euro + 4x15 = 109euro wenn man sich es einzeln kauft (BK2 ist da schon drausen, viele hab das DLC ja schon)
So viel nur für ein GAME 
Ich gestehe ein dass man bei guten Maps, einem HOHE SUCHTPOTENIZAL ausgesetz ist, jedoch sollten die DLC Preise sauber runter


----------



## BigT72 (30. Mai 2012)

hatte damals bei BF2 10€ gezahlt.


----------



## ich111 (30. Mai 2012)

7€ wären in Ordnung, beim MW wärens 3€


----------



## TempestX1 (30. Mai 2012)

Wie geil ist das denn?

BATTLEFIELD PREMIUM.

Sobald das erscheint muss ich mir das Kaufen. Habe schon alle Battlefield Teile im Schrank stehen und natürlich habe ich auch die "Battlefield 3 Standard Edition" USK und PEGI,  "Battlefield 3 Limited Edition" USK und PEGI und natürlich auch für PS3 und XBox und sobald die PREMIUM *alter PREMIUM* rauskommt dann hol ich es mir auch nochmal für PC,PS3 und Xbox je USK und PEGI. 

Battlefield Roxx   BF4E   !!!

Ihr seid nur alles Call of Duty Fanboys die sich das nicht kaufen. Muaahhahahaa


----------



## Hansvonwurst (31. Mai 2012)

Tempest, schön, dass dir das mal eben so fast 200€ wert ist eine Sache zum dritten Mal zu kaufen, aber sollte man nicht ein bisschen kritischer an die Sache gehen?


----------



## ich111 (31. Mai 2012)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das denn?
> 
> BATTLEFIELD PREMIUM.
> 
> ...




Eine Fanboy macht es aus, dass  er etwas blind kauft und zu der Gattung gehörts du. Nur weil man sich nicht jeden Scheiß kauft ... 
Hopfen und Malz verloren


----------



## JawMekEf (31. Mai 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Tempest, schön, dass dir das mal eben so fast 200€ wert ist eine Sache zum dritten Mal zu kaufen, aber sollte man nicht ein bisschen kritischer an die Sache gehen?





			
				ich111 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Fanboy macht es aus, dass  er etwas blind kauft und zu der Gattung gehörts du. Nur weil man sich nicht jeden Scheiß kauft ...
> Hopfen und Malz verloren



Wenn mich nicht alles irrt, war das reine (r) Ironie/Sarkarsmus. Dann seit ihr wohl drauf reingefallen.


----------



## ich111 (31. Mai 2012)

Kann schon sein, aber ich kenne genügend Gestalten, die das wirklich denken, außerdem kann man in Foren schlecht zwischen Sarkasmus und Ernst unterscheiden


----------



## downgrade (31. Mai 2012)

Ich finds auch schade das die mit Battlefield dem CoD Zug so nacheiern. War zwar irgendwo klar, wäre aber schön gewesen wenn BF3 als Gegenpol zu Activisions Übermonetisierung und verarsche von Spielern hätte stehen können.

Dieser ganze Elitepremiummappackdlc Kram für ein Schweinegeld wird zwar von CoD-xboxlern scheinbar blind und gerne gekauft, Battlefield hat aber eine enorme PC-Fangemeinde und diese wird gerne mit Respekt behandelt und lässt sich ungern verarschen. Bis vor einer Weile glaubte ich auch noch das DICE das verstehen würde, spätestens jetzt ist aber klar das sie ihre Käufer lieber gebückt und mit offener Geldbörse sehen.

Die meisten Games stellen ihre DLC Pläne wenigsten vor release vor. "Für unser Spiel werden in den nächsten 12 Monaten 20 zusatzinhalte zum herunterladen erscheinen. Kaufen sie schon jetzt alle und sparen sie zwo fuffzig".

Danke, da weiß ich dann das ich das gar nicht erst haben will, da mein Spiel nach einem halben Jahr nicht mehr komplett ist oder das dreifache gekostet hat.


----------



## marcus_T (31. Mai 2012)

Die Dunkelziffer wird so hoch sein das manch einer sich mit selbst bei findet 
Ich Denke 80% von denen die es regelmäßig spielen werden zuschlagen.

Hoffentlich nicht zu viele Airmaps, die Hobby Astronauten Nerven langsam, jeder der einen Joystick hat bildet sich ein er hat es drauf, aber wehe LAV-AD kommt ihnen in die Quere.    Ist zu meiner Pflicht geworden da einzusteigen und zu Himmeln was vorbei fliegt.

Schluss um, ich bin ein Käufer.

grez
webmarcII


----------



## Stinkschwein (31. Mai 2012)

gut, 15 € sind für 4 Karten doch etwas viel vorallem wenn man davon ausgeht das einem nur 2 maps davon gefallen :/ aber das ist mir immer noch lieber als wenn bf3 aussterben würde!


----------



## keinnick (31. Mai 2012)

Aha, meine Stats kann ich dann auch resetten wenn sie mir nicht gefallen und in der Server-Warteschlange kann ich mich auch an anderen vorbeidrängeln weil ich "BF Premium" habe?! 

Hallo BF3-Zweiklassengesellschaft! 

Quelle: BF3 Close Quarters & Premium to Release June 4th | BATTLEFIELDO


----------



## Sloth (31. Mai 2012)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das denn?
> 
> BATTLEFIELD PREMIUM.
> 
> ...


----------



## kero81 (31. Mai 2012)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das denn?
> 
> BATTLEFIELD PREMIUM.
> 
> ...



Für so Leute ist das natürlich praktisch, können sie doch von dem ersparten noch ein Spiel doppelt kaufen. XD

Aber das mit der Warteschlange ist echt mies. Ich hoffe mir als serveradmin wird die Möglichkeit gegeben das zu unterbinden.


----------



## robbe (31. Mai 2012)

Also 50 Euro für 4 DLCs (B2K hat ja eh fast jeder) sind mir eindeutig zu viel, da ich jetzt noch nicht mal weiß ob ich das Game in nem halben Jahr überhaupt noch zocke.

Und die anderen Extras find ich eigentlich eher ziemlich dreist, das will ich nicht unbedingt unterstützen.


----------



## Rohstoff (31. Mai 2012)

Ich habe mir damals eine Battlefield 2 Complete Collection für 50€  gekauft. Gespielt habe ich aber eigentlich nur das Hauptspiel und ein  bisschen Special Forces.

Heute habe ich Battlefield 3 und Back to Karkand... Brauche ich mehr? Nö...



robbe schrieb:


> Und die anderen Extras find ich eigentlich eher ziemlich dreist, das will ich nicht unbedingt unterstützen.


----------



## maxx41238 (31. Mai 2012)

Auf battlefield inside gibt es auch ein factsheet und ein paar mehr infos. 

Meiner Meinung nach ist BF Premium einfach ein gutes Angebot wenn man sich eh alles holt


----------



## Juicebag (31. Mai 2012)

maxx41238 schrieb:


> Auf battlefield inside gibt es auch ein factsheet und ein paar mehr infos.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach ist BF Premium einfach ein gutes Angebot wenn man sich eh alles holt


 
Find ich auch. BF3 ist halt auch einfach ein super Spiel und zudem noch mein Lieblingsshooter. Werde bei dem Angebot bestimmt auch zuschlagen.


----------



## debalz (31. Mai 2012)

Ich will das ganze Paket auf einmal haben und nicht jedesmal ein paar Monate warten. Kenne die jetzigen Maps schon zur genüge, bin auch eher ein Freund größerer Maps und befürchte dass Close Quarters schnell ausartet in Mißbrauch von Granaten und anderen wenig abwechslungsreichen Materialschlachten ohne viel Bewegung. Von daher würde ich mit ein wenig Bauchschmerzen wegen der Kosten und dem "Katze im Sack-Faktor" das Komplettpaket erwerben wollen.


----------



## kero81 (31. Mai 2012)

Update: 31.05.2012

Nachdem schon vor Wochen gemunkelt wurde, dass “Battlefield 3″ mit einem eigenen Premium-Dienst ausgestattet wird und Sony gestern die für die E3 2012 geplante Ankündigung zunichte machte, folgte heute die Bestätigung aus dem Hause Electronic Arts. Gegenüber Joystiq gab das Unternehmen bekannt: “Es sieht so aus, als ob die mit Battlefield Premium verbundene Begeisterung nicht länger geheim gehalten werden kann. Um weitere Details zu erfahren, schaut am 4. Juni auf die Seite Battlefield.com.”

Wie der gestrigen Vorschau auf das Store-Update zu entnehmen war, schlägt “Battlefield Premium” mit rund 50 Euro zu Buche. Gleichzeitig wurde der Veröffentlichungstermin des Download-Packs “Close Quarters” bestätigt:

    Battlefield 3 – Close Quarters (Montag 4. Juni -  €14.99)
    Battlefield 3 – Premium (Montag 4. Juni - €49.99)

“Battlefield Premium” kann mit einem Season-Pass verglichen werden und bietet zum Pauschalpreis den Zugriff auf alle Download-Packs und einige weitere Boni.

Quelle: play3.de


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (31. Mai 2012)

Danke ihr lieben Mods dass ihr meine Usernews die ich auch vor ihm hatte gelöscht habt statt sie zusammenzuführen.Schweinerei!!!


----------



## kero81 (31. Mai 2012)

Dropboss sowas gehört hier eigentlich nicht rein. Verstehe zwar das du verärgert bist aber ändern wird dein Post ja auch nichts.


----------



## debalz (31. Mai 2012)

Ich freu mich schon und bin sehr gespannt! Endlich mal wieder Neuland betreten eine Map erkunden (zumindest in derAnfangszeit) anstatt sofort zu den bekannten strategisch wichtigen  Punkten zu rennen und überlegen ob vlt. doch eine neue Waffenkombination sinnvoll wäre... - ach ja und natürlich: neue Waffen testen! 
aber es wird auch so sein dass einige auf meiner Freundesliste, ich befürchte sogar die meisten, nicht das ganze Paket kaufen da sie nicht so oft zocken oder es vlt. zu teuer ist - von daher ist es schade das der Preis so hoch ist und manche altgediente Schlachtfeldkameradschaften nicht auf den neuen Maps fortgeführt werden können. Da werde ich wohl etwas Werbung bei meinen Friends machen müssen (sofern die neuen Maps das verdienen).


----------



## TempestX1 (31. Mai 2012)

debalz schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon und bin sehr gespannt! Endlich mal wieder Neuland betreten eine Map erkunden (zumindest in derAnfangszeit) anstatt sofort zu den bekannten strategisch wichtigen  Punkten zu rennen und überlegen ob vlt. doch eine neue Waffenkombination sinnvoll wäre...


Ja. Früher gab es sowas kostenlos. Man konnte sogar selbst Maps erstellen und dann gegen andere zocken. Toll was EA/DICE macht.




> - ach ja und natürlich: neue Waffen testen!


Sowas nannte man füher Mods bzw. Total Conversations und davon gab es auch alle Menge kostenlos von Fans.



> Da werde ich wohl etwas Werbung bei meinen Friends machen müssen (sofern die neuen Maps das verdienen).


Klar. Und wers nicht hat ist einfach Out und wird beim zocken ausgeschlossen bis er seine Kohle abgedrückt hat.


----------



## mrnils253 (31. Mai 2012)

Naja "Teuer" ist so ein weit dehnbares Wort.
Ich Zahl lieber 50€ für alles auf einmal und Spar noch was 
Kommt das auch als ne "Box" Version ?


----------



## Star_KillA (31. Mai 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Die haben doch n Rad ab... Das ist so lächerlich aber es war doch klar das sie bei CoD hinterher ziehen müssen...
> Wie ich schon in nem anderen Thread sagte: Bald erscheint BF3 jährlich und ist immer wieder der selbe Rotz wie der Teil davor  Schon ******** was so in der Spielbranche passiert...


 Meine Meinung , die sollte man alle erschießen ...


----------



## kühlprofi (31. Mai 2012)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Meine Meinung , die sollte man alle erschießen ...


 
ein bisschen übertrieben, aber egal ^^ - man kann es nicht jedem Recht machen


----------



## Star_KillA (31. Mai 2012)

Ich hab das Spiel für 35€ bekommen , 1 Woche nach release. Und jetzt soll ich für solchen unnötigen BS 50€ bezahlen ?! 
Ich hatte mal ein Foto im BF3 ST gepostet , 1999 gabs releases für 40 € + DLC´s für 20€. 2006 gabs Spiele für 50€ und DLC´s mit selbem Inhalt für 20€. 
Heute bezahlst du für das Spiel 70€ , Teile vom eigentlich Originalspiel sind Gamestop Amazon und Bestbuy Exklusiv und ein DLC mit eigentlich Release Inhalten gibt es für 30€. 

Und da erwartet man erstnhaft das die User nicht sauer werden ?!


----------



## kühlprofi (31. Mai 2012)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ich hab das Spiel für 35€ bekommen , 1 Woche nach release. Und jetzt soll ich für solchen unnötigen BS 50€ bezahlen ?!
> Ich hatte mal ein Foto im BF3 ST gepostet , 1999 gabs releases für 40 € + DLC´s für 20€. 2006 gabs Spiele für 50€ und DLC´s mit selbem Inhalt für 20€.
> Heute bezahlst du für das Spiel 70€ , Teile vom eigentlich Originalspiel sind Gamestop Amazon und Bestbuy Exklusiv und ein DLC mit eigentlich Release Inhalten gibt es für 30€.
> 
> Und da erwartet man erstnhaft das die User nicht sauer werden ?!


 
Klar darf man sauer sein 
Trotzdem früher wurde vielleicht auch weniger Geld in ein Spiel reingesteckt als Heute, da immer alles komplexer wird. Alleine die Werbung für ein Spiel muss massig Geld kosten. Haste 1999 mal einen Battlefield-Trailer im TV gesehen? 
Wieso ist EA wohl in den roten Zahlen, weil die Spiele so überteuert sind und sich täglich alle Mitarbeiter wie Dagobert Duck in Goldmünzen ein Bad geniessen?
Schau mal die Preise für die Konsolen-Games an. Die kosten doch noch mehr als die PC-Versionen und sind lustigerweise meist noch abgespeckte Varianten letzterer 

Das mit den DLC's hat sich halt so entwickelt. Man kann es als Addon (wie es bei Age of Empires z.b. schon jahrelang gibt) oder auch als "Es müsste teil des fertigen Spiels sein"-Teil anschauen. Nunmal haben wir alle das Spiel BF3 mit dem damaligen Stand gekauft. Es wird halt nun "teuer" weiterentwickelt, was Arbeit bedeutet , die heutzutage niemand Gratis macht


----------



## kero81 (31. Mai 2012)

Starkilla, wer sagt denn das du das kaufen SOLLST? Kauf doch nur die DLC´s die dir gefallen und gut is. Wenn dich sowas sauer macht bist du bestimmt son Typ der wegen jedem Sch... gleich auf 180 ist. Take it or leave it...


----------



## Star_KillA (31. Mai 2012)

Eigentlich nicht. Ich bezahle Geld für die Releaseversion wo eigentlich ( AC:Brotherhood as example ) Teile drin sein sollten, die aber später als DLC gelifert werden. Dann heißt es "haben wir nicht geschafft". Und deshalb sollen wir dann draufzahlen ? Wenn ihr euch das gefallen lasst. Und für BF3 DLCs geb ich gerne Geld aus, aber nicht für ein Premium Mist mit Waffen Unlocks.


----------



## kero81 (31. Mai 2012)

?! Wo steht geschrieben das die Sachen aus den DLC´s eigentlich in der Releaseversion enthalten sein sollten???


----------



## Star_KillA (31. Mai 2012)

Ich meinte nicht allgemein BF3 , auch wenn das da auch irgendwo gesagt wurde ...
Das Video was du gepostet hast "EA in a nutshell" , selbst da steht hinten auf der Verpackung exakt das , was ich über die eigentliche Releaseversion und spätere DLC´s gesagt habe.


----------



## ich111 (31. Mai 2012)

Er hat doch nur geschrieben, dass er nichts von DLCs hält die schon zum Release auf dem Datenträger sind


----------



## Star_KillA (31. Mai 2012)

Danke ^^


----------



## ich111 (31. Mai 2012)

Die sind ja auch eine Sauerei
Den Kunden für etwas, dass sich eigentlich zum Spiel gehört nochmal extra Zahlen lassen


----------



## debalz (31. Mai 2012)

> Da werde ich wohl etwas Werbung bei meinen Friends machen müssen (sofern die neuen Maps das verdienen).





> Klar. Und wers nicht hat ist einfach Out und wird beim zocken ausgeschlossen bis er seine Kohle abgedrückt hat.



Naja - meine Friends bleiben auch solche und sind nicht deswegen "out" - ich sag ja dass es zu teuer ist aber man kriegt halt auch einiges dafür (wahrscheinlich) was vorher eben nicht zum spiel gehört hat. Wer heutzutage erwartet so was für umme zu kriegen kann ja weiter Half life mods zocken, aber die Welt dreht sich halt weiter und ein Haufen neue Maps und neues Equipment für den Shooter Nr.1 kostet halt Geld...


----------



## kero81 (31. Mai 2012)

Ach so meintest du das. Naja, hat auch irgendwie was gutes. Musst später nicht so viel runter laden.  Aber was spricht in konkreten jetzt dagegen das ein Entwickler die DLC´s direkt mit auf den Datenträger packt? Ich denke mal das schon vor Release fest steht was für DLC´s kommen werden und wie man den meisten Rebach damit machen kann. Irgendwo ja auch verständlich, oder?

Aber was mich so richtig stört ist dieser Satz:
*
Exclusive Double XP Weekends*

Finde ich schon fast dreist nur den Premium Käufen die Weekends zugänglich zu machen. Legales Statspadding... oder so ungefähr.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (31. Mai 2012)

Ihr könnt mich alle sowieso am Poppes schmatzen weil ichs mir sowieso hole


----------



## kero81 (31. Mai 2012)

Joah, ich glaub ich werde auch zuschlagen. Bin ja schon fast dazu gezwungen. Kann ja keine Server hosten ohne selbst darauf auf Platz 1 zu sein, geht doch nicht! XD

Noch etwas interessantes:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/220331-battlefield-3-umfangreicher-patch-am-4-juni.html


----------



## ULKi22 (1. Juni 2012)

Ich hab ja nichts gegen diesen "Premium-Dienst", aber sachen wie "Exclusive Double XP Weekends" oder dass man in der Warteschlange bevorzugt wird, finde ich einfach nur ******** von denen. 

Wenn ich mal bei nem Freund joinen will sind da sowieso schon Warteschlangen mit bis  zu 10 Spielern, und dann darf ich noch länger warten, weil irgendein "Premium-Mitglied" bevorzugt wird?
Sorry aber nicht mit mir. Da können die ja gleich ein monatliches Bezahl-System einführen wie bei WoW

Und was wenn man B2K schon hat? Darf man doppelt bezahlen oder wie? 
Und was ich mich noch frage: Was wenn EA/Origin einfach mal meint, dass sie die letzen 2 DLCs jetzt nicht mehr rausbringen? Bekommt man dann eine Entschädigung, da man ja schließlich für 5 DLCs bezahlt hat? Ich denke mal nicht.

Sogesehen ist das ein gigantischer Kredit für EA, da die ja schon lange vor dem Release der DLCs schon dafür kassieren, und weiß der Kuckuck wann und ob auch alle DLCs rauskommen.


----------



## kero81 (1. Juni 2012)

Das ist natürlich möglich, wobei ich das nicht glaube. Das wäre dann echt ne Spur zu krass. Hoffen wir mal das beste.


----------



## beercarrier (1. Juni 2012)

was wollt ihr nach quake 3 und unreal tournament haben die gecheckt das es genug opfer gibt, für jeden halbwegs intellegenten ist das shooter genre tot, wer sich abzocken lässt ist selber schuld - für das geld geh ich doch lieber paintball zocken da is die grafik auch viel besser


----------



## debalz (1. Juni 2012)

> für jeden halbwegs intellegenten ist das shooter genre tot





> für das geld geh ich doch lieber paintball zocken da is die grafik auch viel besser



insgesamt nicht nachvollziehbar - 6 setzen!


----------



## beercarrier (1. Juni 2012)

shooter haben meist eine etwas geradlinige story - langzeitspaß bringt nur der multiplayer, dieser wird aber immer mehr ausgeschlachtet, nachdem man angefangen für einzelne maps viel geld zu verlangen, werden jetzt auch mit zusatzdiensten, die teilweise unfaire vorteile bieten geld gemacht. dieses system kennt kein ende, du wirst um ein spiel mit maximalen vergnügen zu spielen immer mehr extra-kosten tragen müssen. einziger ausweg - die publisher in die finanzielle ecke drängen sodass solche leistungen die eigentlich in das basisspiel integriert gehören auch dort wieder landen. jeder der für 15 € 3 maps kauft gibt dem publisher/studio die bestätigung das sie alles richtig machen, wenn du zahlst kannst du auch noch so lang in einem forum rumheulen - das bringt nichts. deshalb sollte man sich für die zukunft wieder gute multiplayer-shooter wünschen die einem nicht das letzte geld aus der tasche ziehen wollen sollte man imm verzichten => daher ist für jeden halbwegs intellegenten das shooter genre tot.

davon abgesehen gibt es durchaus möglichkeiten seine freizeit mit ähnlichem bzw auf dem selben prinzip bestehendem zu füllen, z.b. paintball zocken, natürlich muss man dafür vor die tür aber die grafik der realität ist eben durch nichts zuersetzen. insgesamt mag es sein das es teurer ist das p/l verhältnis stimmt aber. grundsätzlich geht es darum das es auch andere möglichkeiten gibt.

das du diese gedankengänge nicht nachvollziehen kannst machen sie nicht weniger war, - und das ist das problem die publisher haben es geschafft den menschen dazu zu bringen zu glauben das es keine alternative gibt so das sie mit ihren softwarehäppchen unverhältnismäßig viele millionen/milliarden verdienen. bitte kauf dir nächsten 99 maps 1000€ - ein echtes schnäppchen, aber lass den anderen platz zu echtem protest/verzicht.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. Juni 2012)

beercarrier schrieb:


> davon abgesehen gibt es durchaus möglichkeiten seine freizeit mit ähnlichem bzw auf dem selben prinzip bestehendem zu füllen, z.b. paintball zocken, natürlich muss man dafür vor die tür aber die grafik der realität ist eben durch nichts zuersetzen. insgesamt mag es sein das es teurer ist das p/l verhältnis stimmt aber. grundsätzlich geht es darum das es auch andere möglichkeiten gibt.


 
Nur Paintball ist nicht flächendeckend verfügbar, die Anlagen haben i.d.R. nach Feierabend noch zu und die Dinger können ganz schön zwiebeln!
Klar, es macht (sogar viel) Spaß, hat aber auch ein paar Nachteile gegenüber von "Esport" (und wirklich vergleichbar ist es m.M. nach auch nicht!)


----------



## beercarrier (1. Juni 2012)

yep aber da isses wie mit den ex-freundinnen ne bessere kriegst du nich die gleiche sowieso nich - eben nur andere.
aber wenn du jeden preis zahlst ist es eben auch nicht ideal
davon ab in jeder größeren stadt gibt es mindestens eine paintballhalle, und nach der arbeitgibts meist auch noch andere sachen die ich erledigen muss. 24/7 zocken können braucht viel geld oder gar keins.


----------



## ULKi22 (1. Juni 2012)

Also die Preise der DLCs finde ich schon in Ordnung. Bei B2K hat man für 15€ 5 Maps und 10 neue Waffen bekommen.
Und man kann halt nicht mehr erwarten dass man neue Maps (war bei B2K zwar nicht gänzlich der Fall, aber bei den kommenden DLCs) für lau bekommt, da die Entwickler dort nicht ehrenamtlich neue Maps programmieren und entwickeln, um uns eine Freude zu machen, sondern um Geld zu verdienen.
Und EA ist keine wohltätige Organisation sondern ein Unternehmen das auf Gewinn aus ist.

Was micht jedoch stört sind diese unfairen Vorteile, wie "Exclusive-Double-XP-Weekends" oder eben diese Warteschlangen sache. 
Wenns so weitergeht wird man sich dann in Zukunft wahrscheinlich Aimassists, Erweiterte Magazine, Extraleben usw kaufen können, und DAS werde ich definitiv nicht unterstützen.

Man will ja schließlich Spaß haben und nicht irgendwelche anderen Spieler, die eben kein "Premium" haben, "pawnen" bis zum Ragequit, weil sie einfach keine Chance mehr haben.
Wer sowas will, soll doch COD spielen gehen.
BF3 ist ja mMn ein Spiel um einfach nur rumzutrollen wer Teamplay sucht, sollte lieber BC2 spielen, das war Teamplay technisch viel besser, wie ich finde.


----------



## Turican (2. Juni 2012)

Wird genug Leute geben die sich für dumm verkaufen lassen und das Zeug kaufen.
Wer halbwegs schlau ist kauft sich für das Geld wenigstens das neue Medal of Honor.Was im Endeffekt das wahre Addon zu BF3 ist.

Aber eigentlich ist keines der beiden das Geld wert,weil Shooter nur noch Idiotenshooter sind.Man muß rein garnichts können,siehe BF3,nur hirnloses Dauerfeuern und wie aufgeschreckte Hühner rumlaufen. Waffen sind so unrealistisch,Streuung der Geschosse ein unrealer Quatsch.
BF2 war der letzte gute Shooter,war rel. authentisch und hatte anspruchsvolles gameplay.Gute Spieler wurden dort noch belohnt aber in BF3 ist so Idiotensicher dass selbst Call of Duty spieler auf BF wechseln...sagt ja alles über BF3 aus wenn Leute reinkommen die vorher den anspruchlosesten Shooter gespielt haben.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (3. Juni 2012)

Hmm, ich habe schon die Kohle hier rumliegen für morgen. Aber ich habe nun gehört morgen soll NUR der Patch kommen?


----------



## Sethnix (3. Juni 2012)

So es Wurde soebend bei Youtube ein Trailer zu BF3 Premium "veröffentlicht"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxe1svugUWo

EDIT: ok wurde gleich wider gelöscht :/

ich habs noch geschafft es runterzuladen und lade es gerade für euch hoch 

http://puu.sh/yDAl (Bild Beweis)

EDIT2: 

Hier das Video in 1080p

http://uploaded.to/file/3wad3wjv


----------



## butter_milch (4. Juni 2012)

Battlefield 3 - Premium Trailer HD 720p - YouTube Hier wäre er nochmal auf Youtube (mal sehen wie lange ^^).

Ich werde zuschlagen, auch wenn ich kein Fan von EA bin und DICE das Spiel heute sicherlich nochmal ein bisschen kaputter macht  Das Angebot ist gut, auch wenn die DLCs überteuert sind. Günstiger wird man sie nicht kaufen können, also was solls.


----------



## kero81 (4. Juni 2012)

Und isses Nu da??? Bin leider am arbeiten und kann nicht nachgucken.


----------



## phenom-2 (4. Juni 2012)

Hier ein GamePlay von 
*Battlefield 3: Close Quarters*
Battlefield 3 Close Quarters GDC Gameplay 2012 - YouTube


----------



## ich111 (4. Juni 2012)

Das schwirrt schon ewig rum


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (4. Juni 2012)

phenom-2 schrieb:


> Hier ein GamePlay von
> *Battlefield 3: Close Quarters*
> Battlefield 3 Close Quarters GDC Gameplay 2012 - YouTube


 
Das ist doch schon asbach urknall


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (4. Juni 2012)

Wo kann man dieses Premium Pack für den PC kaufen^^?
Weil heute ist ja der 4.Juni...


----------



## khepp242 (4. Juni 2012)

Ich denke Deine Frage sollte jetzt geklärt sein. Ist nicht ganz unauffällig im Store und Battlelog...


----------



## OCCenturion (4. Juni 2012)

Sollte es nicht auch eine Premiumversion geben, welche nicht "Back to Karkand" enthält und etwas günstiger ist? Das Addon zahle ich doch nicht 2x!


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (4. Juni 2012)

gibts auch eine möglichkeit den code bei amazon zu kaufen?


----------



## GTA 3 (5. Juni 2012)

Woher krieg ich eigentlich Battlefield Premium ? Über Origin kann ich es knicken, da ich keine KK besitze, Pay Pal aufgrund privater Gründe nicht funktioniert und ich nirgendwo EA Game Cards finden kann. Wird Premium auch im Media Markt angeboten?


----------



## Late (5. Juni 2012)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Woher krieg ich eigentlich Battlefield Premium ? Über Origin kann ich es knicken, da ich keine KK besitze, Pay Pal aufgrund privater Gründe nicht funktioniert und ich nirgendwo EA Game Cards finden kann. Wird Premium auch im Media Markt angeboten?


 
Ich habs bisher nirgends anders entdecken können.


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. Juni 2012)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Woher krieg ich eigentlich Battlefield Premium ? Über Origin kann ich es knicken, da ich keine KK besitze, Pay Pal aufgrund privater Gründe nicht funktioniert und ich nirgendwo EA Game Cards finden kann. Wird Premium auch im Media Markt angeboten?


 

Übern Battlelog kann man es soweit ich weiß auch mit Paysafecard zahlen, schau dort mal auf Premium da sollte es dann auch so gehen

mfg


----------

